# White hands..



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

My friend informed me yesterday that he is no longer shaking hands with anyone he meets....his reasoning behind it was that he has stopped washing his hands during the day after the loo etc and didn't want to pass on any germs. 
The reason he has stopped washing his hands is that they are white in comparison to his skin on his arms etc, which he puts down to the bleach in the water here. On inspection of my hands and those of the company we were in they are a few shades lighter too. Has anyone else noticed this? I think it may be the soap, but something is not right. Surely your hands should be darker as they are continually exposed to the sun.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ughhhh dirty ******


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

who really cares, wash and be clean, to many little germies out there....silly idea to not wash actually not silly but dangerous!!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Eeeeeuuuuwww.....gross!!
Just remember never to go if he invites you over for a meal!!
Chances are... if he's Egyptian, he uses his left hand and the squirty thing instead of toilet paper....
Doesn't even bear thinking about!!!!!:yuck:


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

What about hand sanitizer ??


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Maireadhoey said:


> My friend informed me yesterday that he is no longer shaking hands with anyone he meets....his reasoning behind it was that he has stopped washing his hands during the day after the loo etc and didn't want to pass on any germs.
> The reason he has stopped washing his hands is that they are white in comparison to his skin on his arms etc, which he puts down to the bleach in the water here. On inspection of my hands and those of the company we were in they are a few shades lighter too. Has anyone else noticed this? I think it may be the soap, but something is not right. Surely your hands should be darker as they are continually exposed to the sun.


 So he has white hands? I have white hands too, but that does not prevent me from washing my hands well with soap every time I should, which is not just when having been to the toilet, but also when coming in from outside etc, not just for the sake of others, but also for myself!


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok guys, I know my friend is a nutter and his logic makes no sense whatsoever...he is Irish not Egyptian, a school teacher, and he should really know better....BUT does anyone know WHY your hands turn white here?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Maireadhoey said:


> Ok guys, I know my friend is a nutter and his logic makes no sense whatsoever...he is Irish not Egyptian, a school teacher, and he should really know better....BUT does anyone know WHY your hands turn white here?




No idea really but my hands are always white.

Have a look at Egyptians hands they are a lighter colour.

His hands haven't gone white his arms have tanned.

Has he told all the pupils he teaches that he will no longer be touching their books?

It's nothing short of disgusting really and when he has Hepatitis he will wish he hadn't worried about white hands.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> No idea really but my hands are always white.
> 
> Have a look at Egyptians hands they are a lighter colour.
> 
> ...


 I have the same white hands I have always had since arriving beginning 2005, and i wash my hands at least 15/20 times a day...they go a bit whiter during the winter, and then becoming more tanned during the summer. Not much, I am fair, but enough to notice. Tell him to wash his hands with soap and not bleach...


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

Just tell him to wash his hands!!!!!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Maireadhoey said:


> Ok guys, I know my friend is a nutter and his logic makes no sense whatsoever...he is Irish not Egyptian, a school teacher, and he should really know better....BUT does anyone know WHY your hands turn white here?


 You are giving us a clue here, right? with him being Irish?, he,he...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and of course its April 1


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Maireadhoey said:


> Ok guys, I know my friend is a nutter and his logic makes no sense whatsoever...he is Irish not Egyptian, a school teacher, and he should really know better....BUT does anyone know WHY your hands turn white here?


mine didn't :confused2:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Havent noticed the hands, but my hair definetely turned white a year or so after I arrived in Egypt. I dont think I washed my hair more often than I washed my hands, though. Could have been the water, could have been the stress or even genetic predisposition. Will never know


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> You are giving us a clue here, right? with him being Irish?, he,he...


Normally we Irish are a fabulous Blue White...... he should be happy with the improvement, freckles seem to have faded too


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Maireadhoey said:


> My friend informed me yesterday that he is no longer shaking hands with anyone he meets....his reasoning behind it was that he has stopped washing his hands during the day after the loo etc and didn't want to pass on any germs.
> The reason he has stopped washing his hands is that they are white in comparison to his skin on his arms etc, which he puts down to the bleach in the water here. On inspection of my hands and those of the company we were in they are a few shades lighter too. Has anyone else noticed this? I think it may be the soap, but something is not right. Surely your hands should be darker as they are continually exposed to the sun.


I am an Egyptian, which means that I've both seen, and came in contact with, people who did things that are MUCH worse than not washing their hands after using the toilet...........So I don't think I have the right to express my "ewwww"!


I think what was said about your friend's arms getting more tanned, not that his hands are getting "whiter" is the best way to describe what's happening!

However if he/you/others think that they are getting whiter, then it is both the water, and the soap!

Can't suggest anything for the water bit apart from suggesting to wash his hands using hot water (I know how silly that sounds, not only cause it's hard to wash your hands using only hot water, but also hard to find hot water everywhere you go!) But less chlorine in the water this way, and less damage to the skin.

As for the soap..........Try the imported stuff, if not available, I'd suggest Safeguard and/or Lifebuoy, the local made Dove might be a good option as well, but the rest of the local made names in here are too rough on skin!

Just get the guy to wash his bloody hands!


----------

